# ***APR Stage 4 - Update - GT2871R Power Band FTW ***



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR Stage 4 Turbocharger System - VW MKV GTI - 2.0T FSI Transverse (BPY) - DSG
*Pump - 340 FT-LBS at the Wheels [Uncorrected]*
*Pump - 353 FT-LBS at the Wheels [SAE Corrected]*
*Pump - 386 FT-LBS at the Crank [Uncorrected]*
*Pump - 401 FT-LBS at the Crank [SAE Corrected]*
*Pump - 382 HP at the Wheels [Uncorrected]*
*Pump - 397 HP at the Wheels [SAE Corrected]*
*Pump - 434 HP at the Crank [Uncorrected]*
*Pump - 451 HP at the Crank [SAE Corrected]*
*Race - 390 FT-LBS at the Wheels [Uncorrected]*
*Race - 407 FT-LBS at the Wheels [SAE Corrected]*
*Race - 443 FT-LBS at the Crank [Uncorrected]*
*Race - 463 FT-LBS at the Crank [SAE Corrected]*
*Race - 440 HP at the Wheels [Uncorrected]*
*Race - 460 HP at the Wheels [SAE Corrected]*
*Race - 500 HP at the Crank [Uncorrected]*
*Race - 522 HP at the Crank [SAE Corrected]*









---> Actual Raw Dyno Graph Here <---








---> Actual Raw Dyno Graph Here <---
















We'll update this thread when we have more information







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by [email protected] at 3:38 PM 4-2-2010_


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: ***APR Stage 4 - Update - GT2871R Power Band FTW *** ([email protected])*

I feel Happy








APR http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: ***APR Stage 4 - Update - GT2871R Power Band FTW *** (EL_3grab)*


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: ***APR Stage 4 - Update - GT2871R Power Band FTW *** (EL_3grab)*

Props to APR! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## digix (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: ***APR Stage 4 - Update - GT2871R Power Band FTW *** ([email protected])*

want. sub'd


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Lol, what's the point in a 3071 again?
Dave


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_Lol, what's the point in a 3071 again?
Dave

HA!


----------



## JoeWalker4G63 (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: (iModTTS)*

Thats impressive. Any date on the TSI Stage 4 yet?


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (iModTTS)*

Arin..definitely cant wait for stage 4 development for the TSi..Does this car have any kind of DSG software? Curious minds inquiring..


----------



## sebastianjbauer (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (VaGPuncher)*

This is ****ing ridiculous. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oakley917 (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: (VaGPuncher)*

oh my lawd


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (VaGPuncher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VaGPuncher* »_Does this car have any kind of DSG software? Curious minds inquiring..

Yes. This guy sent out his TCU for the the HPA Stage III Flash quite a while back.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_Lol, what's the point in a 3071 again?
Dave

well, the way I see it, 30 is 2 more than 28. Therefore, the 30 must be better! Right?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: ***APR Stage 4 - Update - GT2871R Power Band FTW *** ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We'll update this thread when we have more information







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


Watching...particularly interested in the entire setup...to get a 2871R to 460...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: ***APR Stage 4 - Update - GT2871R Power Band FTW *** ([email protected])*


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
well, the way I see it, 30 is 2 more than 28. Therefore, the 30 must be better! Right?

Hah, 2 is better . . . . I hear some companies are taking that approach nowadays






















Dave


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

oh my....


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: ***APR Stage 4 - Update - GT2871R Power Band FTW *** ([email protected])*








wow 
Now there will hopefully be less smack talk about APR coming good with the numbers. Now the only issue is, can one obtain these APR numbers without a wheelbarrow full of money


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: ***APR Stage 4 - Update - GT2871R Power Band FTW *** (wazzap1101)*

Impressive! Why two different sets of data for pump and race setups. Will the be an option A and option B for stage four upgade?


----------



## munky18t (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: ***APR Stage 4 - Update - GT2871R Power Band FTW *** (sabba)*

So when are we going to see a Stage 4 for the 1.8t?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: ***APR Stage 4 - Update - GT2871R Power Band FTW *** (sabba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sabba* »_Impressive! Why two different sets of data for pump and race setups. Will the be an option A and option B for stage four upgade?










There is only one set of data for Pump and Race listed. I just gave it to you in every format possible to prove it's real. I've posted:
RAW screenshot of the dyno software with SAE correction
RAW screenshot of the dyno software with no correction
APR version with SAE correction
APR version with no correction
APR version at the crank with SAE correction
APR version at the crank with no correction.
Unless you mean "What's pump and what's race". In that case, pump is pump fuel (91/93 - in this case 93) and race is race fuel (100). No fuel additives or water or meth or any secondary injection of anything required. 


_Modified by [email protected] at 1:54 AM 4-3-2010_


----------



## YoungMedic (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: ***APR Stage 4 - Update - GT2871R Power Band FTW *** ([email protected])*

nice work guys!!


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

thats some serious power


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Woah...In for later. How much more/less power would a manual transmission take?!? 
Good job regardless


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_Woah...In for later. How much more/less power would a manual transmission take?!?

I'm not quite sure I understand the question but if you mean how much will a manual transmission make, well, it should basically be the same.


----------



## vwisthebest (Sep 17, 2003)

So if I got a 3071r with all other things equal, I should make how much more power?
BTW, best #s I've seen with a 2871r ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for that


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ***APR Stage 4 - Update - GT2871R Power Band FTW *** ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

There is only one set of data for Pump and Race listed. I just gave it to you in every format possible to prove it's real. I've posted:
RAW screenshot of the dyno software with SAE correction
RAW screenshot of the dyno software with no correction
APR version with SAE correction
APR version with no correction
APR version at the crank with SAE correction
APR version at the crank with no correction.

 
Nice job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now we just have to see what the production STAGE 4 we end up with and what the cost is versus the gains. Hopefully you will have different levels of stage 4 for current customers so they can take baby steps each year if needed.
Why not graph these numbers against Stage 3 #? so we can compare the increase because this UPGRADE is for present Stage 3 customers no? . Thanks Bob.G


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: (vwisthebest)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwisthebest* »_So if I got a 3071r with all other things equal, I should make how much more power?
BTW, best #s I've seen with a 2871r ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for that

If you look at the compressor maps on Garrett's website for the highest flowing 2871R and the 3071R. You'll see that the 3071R really only excels at producing higher pressure ratios but the air flow is nearly the same. So, the only real way you'd benefit from the 3071R is if you had a smaller engine that would require higher pressure for a given flow. This particular car was flowing more air than any 2.0T we've done, yet boost pressure never gets beyond 26psi. Much of this has to do with the cams. According to the maps, the 3071R can flow roughly 2lbs/hr more which theoretically could account for an additional 10-20whp.
Also, keep in mind that maxing out the 2871R will most definetely max out the entire fueling system. With the fueling setup on this car (which is slightly beyond a normal stage 3 car) we still would not have been able to hit the 500whp mark even if we had enough turbo.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

what is the difference between the 4 sets of dyno runs? I am looking only at the pump figures. What was done differently to get from 397 to over 451 hp corrected? Its prolly right in front of me and I am blind.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_what is the difference between the 4 sets of dyno runs? I am looking only at the pump figures. What was done differently to get from 397 to over 451 hp corrected? Its prolly right in front of me and I am blind. 


nevermind... I see now... wheel/crank.


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

list of hardware being revealed yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_what is the difference between the 4 sets of dyno runs? I am looking only at the pump figures. What was done differently to get from 397 to over 451 hp corrected? Its prolly right in front of me and I am blind. 

Basically I'm showing you what the dyno said was corrected and uncorrected to avoid any arguments of "SAE doesn't apply to a turbo vehicle" or "you could have dynoed on a cold day and SAE would be much lower". Then for comparison sake, I converted it to crank.
So you have the following:
Uncorrected wheel -> Uncorrected Crank
SAE Corrected Wheel -> SAE Corrected Crank



_Modified by [email protected] at 11:33 AM 4-3-2010_


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

yeah... im an idiot and dont read very well sometimes.


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

Impressive numbers thats for sure.. Especially at only 26 psi








So when does he go back to the track to back them up?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (jonnyc23)*

He went last night. Here's what he had to say via text when I asked if he ran it:
"No brake scraped under toque from rim flex going to use spacer sunday ill let u know - Sent from my Verizon Wireless BlackBerry"
And when I asked him how he liked it on the road:
"Good raced a cobra 500 last night on the interstate and flat just left him hard 60 kick 80 kick 110 kick it was a joke! then a z06 this morning 70 kick he jumped out a car I pulled him hard and blew past him it was fantastic he pulled up beside me thumb up head shaking like wtf just happened! It was not stock had exhaust and headers for sure it was loud as hell 09 modle! Lmfao. - Sent from my Verizon Wireless BlackBerry"
Sounds fast.


















_Modified by [email protected] at 2:34 PM 4-3-2010_


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Haha awesome!..
Sounds like he's having fun too! And behold.. DSG still lives..


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (jonnyc23)*


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

where did the cams come from... hopefully not those shricks


----------



## vwcentral (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_where did the cams come from... hopefully not those shricks

Cams that work....obviously







are u a lil jealous that u have a bigger turbo and shoot black smoke out and ur cant produce this power? enjoy your UNI "file" hater http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwcentral* »_
Cams that work....obviously







are u a lil jealous that u have a bigger turbo and shoot black smoke out and ur cant produce this power? enjoy your UNI "file" hater http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


1) I'm not "hating".
2) The shrick cams work but aren't as aggressive as I'd like to see on cars with these power levels, I'm just wondering if they got a hold of the more aggressive cams that ferrea and some other company I think are coming out with. I think they're going to be doing 272's or 264's or something like that. 
2) I never said the 3071r was the best choice, I would have gotten something different but I bought mine for cheap.
3) I daily with more than 450whp and have been for months with stock cams so you obviously know nothing about me, my car, or how it runs to be calling me out like that.
4) The black smoke has nothing to do with the unitronic tune, it has to do with the rs4 injectors and their spray pattern.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Are you guys going to have more footage of this? (or another stage IV car) i would love to see some close course runs!


----------



## bificus99 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*

More plz!


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (bificus99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bificus99* »_More plz!

I disagree! 
No more, I have spent enough money on my car.
Damn you all, but awesome work.
GL in grand am series APR... Too bad speedtv's coverage sucks!


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: ***APR Stage 4 - Update - GT2871R Power Band FTW *** ([email protected])*

will APR be releasing DSG software or will they insist that the customer get the HPA flash?


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

looks awesome... I think you should send me up a kit for some "testing"... 
Congrats!... Wish I had made the right decision the first time around!


----------



## Redapex (Mar 9, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Just ran into this car on the way home. Yeah. Its kinda fast. 
Owner said he'd be at the local track this Friday. I'd tag along but I've got to work... Lame.


_Modified by Redapex at 12:32 AM 4-6-2010_


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Redapex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Redapex* »_Just ran into this car on the way home. Yeah. Its kinda fast. 
Owner said he'd be at the local track this Friday. I'd tag along but I've got to work... Lame.

_Modified by Redapex at 12:32 AM 4-6-2010_

kinda? is there sarcasm in your tone....?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

I think he is kuz Hank told us he had a run in with a 911 turbo which resulted in a win for the pumpkin.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

dooooo want.


----------



## Redapex (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_
kinda? is there sarcasm in your tone....?









Sorry, forgot the internet isn't a good medium for tone. But yeah it destroyed my stage 2 1.8t by multiple bus lengths. I've ran him before when he was on stage 3 and he would let me get the hit and just criuse on by... Now he just kinda teleports off into the distance. Scary part is he says he wants more










_Modified by Redapex at 9:23 AM 4-6-2010_


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Redapex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Redapex* »_
Sorry, forgot the internet isn't a good medium for tone. But yeah it destroyed my stage 2 1.8t by multiple bus lengths. I've ran him before when he was on stage 3 and he would let me get the hit and just criuse on by... Now he just kinda teleports off into the distance. Scary part is he says he wants more









_Modified by Redapex at 9:23 AM 4-6-2010_
















epic!!!


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

nice work!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Where is our cylinder head so we can run a few 10 second passes ! 


_Modified by [email protected] at 9:57 AM 4-6-2010_


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Wheres out cylinder head so we can run a few 10 second passes ! 

huh?


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

Is this the orange car that ran a 12.0 on stage 3?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Where's *our* cylinder head so we can run a few 10 second passes !


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crew219)*

I dont know why I couldnt read that. Im stupid.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_I dont know why I couldnt read that. Im stupid.









don't worry your not the only one, the posted numbers confused me too.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VaGPuncher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VaGPuncher* »_Is this the orange car that ran a 12.0 on stage 3?


His best stage 3 time was [email protected] on full production software every customer gets. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

His best stage 3 time was [email protected] on full production software every customer gets. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

would definitely love to learn more about that 11.9 on stage 3! I know it's gotta be 100oct file and the hpa stage 3 software! Don't think I wanna drop that much coin for dsg software though!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VaGPuncher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VaGPuncher* »_
would definitely love to learn more about that 11.9 on stage 3! I know it's gotta be 100oct file and the hpa stage 3 software! Don't think I wanna drop that much coin for dsg software though!

It was stage 3 100 for sure. Not sure if he had the HPA stage 3 stuff at the time. Possibly only stage 1.


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_
4) The black smoke has nothing to do with the unitronic tune, *it has to do with the rs4 injectors and their spray pattern.* 
 
Lol! Right.

Anyways, looking really good APR http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (sabba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sabba* »_
don't worry your not the only one, the posted numbers confused me too.


I like keeping things simple , Im not into hype LOL
We need to see the power increase between Stage 3 and Stage 4 production dyno numbers versus the cost .







Bob.G


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_I like keeping things simple , Im not into hype LOL


No one is ever happy so when I can, I like to just give you everything. ;-)


----------



## DK_GTI_racer (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

SO typical APR, i finally beated the Stage 3 TFSI kit with my 1.8T stage 3+, and you guys make a stage 4 that kicks me in ballx








Keep up the good work, this looks amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

No one is ever happy so when I can, I like to just give you everything. ;-)

I hear ya, no matter what there is always a critic.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_ 
Lol! Right.

Anyways, looking really good APR http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Look man, i'm not just a nay-sayer here.. i think APR makes a good kit and it's nice to see them make 450 on race files on a 2871r which is def a good turbo choice for this platform... the only thing I wanted to know is what cams they are using.. because the shrick cams are what.. a 250/246? Not knocking on anything, I'm just curious because i know CAT and FERREA are also coming out with cams that will be more aggressive. I'm defending unitronic on the smoke issue because i've seen APR stage 3 cars also blowing out black smoke with rs4 injectors on youtube and in real life.. If uni cars do it, and APR cars do it... then i'm guessing it has to do with the injectors themselves. Someone correct me if I'm wrong and tell me no one has ever commented on your BT cars smoking under load.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*

every worked evo/sti etc smokes under WOT. Isnt that supposed to happen?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_
Look man, i'm not just a nay-sayer here.. i think APR makes a good kit and it's nice to see them make 450 on race files on a 2871r which is def a good turbo choice for this platform... the only thing I wanted to know is what cams they are using.. because the shrick cams are what.. a 250/246? Not knocking on anything, I'm just curious because i know CAT and FERREA are also coming out with cams that will be more aggressive. I'm defending unitronic on the smoke issue because i've seen APR stage 3 cars also blowing out black smoke with rs4 injectors on youtube and in real life.. If uni cars do it, and APR cars do it... then i'm guessing it has to do with the injectors themselves. Someone correct me if I'm wrong and tell me no one has ever commented on your BT cars smoking under load.

Don't see any smoke here . . . 
*shrugs* . . . Just searched APR stage III on youtube and found the relevant videos on the first page.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pt9nGM7cDVI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7H511vFaQ8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONHB0rLPXro
Who knows . . . maybe Bob's smokes because he opted not to run the APR injector. 
Dave


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
Don't see any smoke here . . . 
*shrugs* . . . Just searched APR stage III on youtube and found the relevant videos on the first page.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pt9nGM7cDVI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7H511vFaQ8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONHB0rLPXro
Who knows . . . maybe Bob's smokes because he opted not to run the APR injector. 
Dave

not to butt in but i think i do see some smoke in that last video..


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VaGPuncher* »_
not to butt in but i think i do see some smoke in that last video..


i think that was his clutch going... lol regardless a little bit of smoke is normal usually its the carbon buildup on the muffler and such getting shaken off.. i got the odd puff of black crap even when i was stock. (apr stage1 right now)


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
Don't see any smoke here . . . 
Who knows . . . maybe Bob's smokes because he opted not to run the APR injector. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pt9nGM7cDVI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7H511vFaQ8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONHB0rLPXro
Dave ALL the Stage 3 Smoke @WOT, dosnt matter the injector look closely at the first video top of 2nd and 3rd gear nice puff of black smoke , its no biggie its keeping things safe at 7+K RPM.







Bob.G



_Modified by rracerguy717 at 9:08 PM 4-6-2010_


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pt9nGM7cDVI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7H511vFaQ8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONHB0rLPXro
Dave ALL the Stage 3 Smoke @WOT, dosnt matter the injector look closely at the first video top of 2nd and 3rd gear nice puff of black smoke , its no biggie its keeping things safe at 7+K RPM.







Bob.G

_Modified by rracerguy717 at 9:08 PM 4-6-2010_

Don't see it in the video at all, but are you sure it's not because he's shifting? 
Dave


----------



## Mothball (Apr 25, 2006)

I've been following the Stage 4 stuff since they teased us with it a while ago but I never saw where they said anything at all specific about hardware changes. Have they confirmed that they are using different cams or is that just conjecture at this point?
Thanks!


----------



## FSIGTI (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (Mothball)*

I don't think they are ready to say what exactly Stage 4 consists of. My guess is that it uses the USP low pressure fuel pump or something to that effect..


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (VaGPuncher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VaGPuncher* »_
not to butt in but i think i do see some smoke in that last video..

Ah you're right . . . I searched and apparently he commented about that and said that it was due to him not running a cat + a huge boost leak.
Bottom of pg 1. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
Dave


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crew219)*

GIAC smokes too. Especially catless!


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (loudgli)*

Id take black smoke at wot over white smoke at wot anyday


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_
i think that was his clutch going... lol regardless a little bit of smoke is normal usually its the carbon buildup on the muffler and such getting shaken off.. i got the odd puff of black crap even when i was stock. (apr stage1 right now) 

Yea that is soot!! FSI runs very rich. You should see my cat without the cat It is terrible! lol


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Glad we all agree here folks. 
Big ups to APR for a nice turbo setup and let's stop pinning others as big bad smoke culprits and enjoy our smoky fsi's


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
Ah you're right . . . I searched and apparently he commented about that and said that it was due to him not running a cat + a huge boost leak.
Bottom of pg 1. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
Dave

boost leak definitely seems like my enemy right now.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_Glad we all agree here folks. 
Big ups to APR for a nice turbo setup and let's stop pinning others as big bad smoke culprits and enjoy our smoky fsi's








 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VaGPuncher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VaGPuncher* »_
boost leak definitely seems like my enemy right now.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Lets get that knocked out of the way and get you back on the dyno! Give us a call if you need any help. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

just found my boost leak and 2 vac leaks.. Car runs like a dream again. Now I want more power...!!!!! Talk to me guys.... when can I get started?


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_just found my boost leak and 2 vac leaks.. Car runs like a dream again. Now I want more power...!!!!! Talk to me guys.... when can I get started?
 
Rich Send your car and wheel barrow of money down to AL and im sure Arin can make it happen tomorrow.







Bob.G


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (rracerguy717)*

sent pm

_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
Rich Send your car and wheel barrow of money down to AL and im sure Arin can make it happen tomorrow.







Bob.G


----------



## 18bora. (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_
We need to see the power increase between Stage 3 and Stage 4 production dyno numbers versus the cost .







Bob.G

Since APR always advertises uncorrected flywheel dynos, your best bet is to compare the stage 3 dyno numbers posted on their website to stage 4 uncorrected flywheel numbers. This way you're comparing apples to apples. 
























On pump gas, stage 4 gains 52 hp and 54 tq over stage 3
Race gas, stage 4 gains 69 hp and 67 tq over stage 3. That's said, I think you'd have to shift past 4,000rpm to get this kind of power Bob.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (18bora.)*

Looks like I need to update my chart. ;-)


----------



## pekkle88 (Feb 26, 2005)

****APR Stage 4 - Update - GT2871R Power Band FTW *** ([email protected])*

Jumping in to stay notified of updates...


----------



## Chipless (Jun 7, 2004)

Any updates?


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

What dyno brand do you use?


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

Is there anyway a tip tranny on a 4Motion Tiguan could handle this power? 

I've gots me an idea. :laugh:


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

^^^^ helllllllllllllllllllllllll no!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

XM_Rocks said:


> Is there anyway a tip tranny on a 4Motion Tiguan could handle this power?
> 
> I've gots me an idea. :laugh:


 The Tiguan doesn't even have the same engine but even if it did, no way. We have stage 3 automatic tiguan here that we run on a reduced torque file.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> The Tiguan doesn't even have the same engine but even if it did, no way. We have stage 3 automatic tiguan here that we run on a reduced torque file.


 is it using the 2.0T from the A4? isn't it a TSI?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Tiguan has a GTI 2.0 TSI engine in it.


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

Serrari said:


> What dyno brand do you use?


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

Serrari said:


>


Its a dyna-pac hub dyno . Bob.G


image 42 in the link below

http://www.goapr.com/media/photos/72157607600950914/


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

It's a dynapack all wheel drive loaded dyno.


----------



## Poko (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi Arin ,
Planning on more stage 4 builds anytime soon ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Poko said:


> Hi Arin ,
> Planning on more stage 4 builds anytime soon ?


That's the word on the street.


----------



## MP413Racer (Aug 24, 2006)

have money...need price...stat

...lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

MP413Racer said:


> have money...need price...stat
> 
> ...lol


Send me an email and we'll discuss. 

[email protected]


----------



## MP413Racer (Aug 24, 2006)

haha...sorry that was more of a wish (i thought the "lol" would cover it )...my wife might not look so kindly on my car going stage 4 instead of getting my kitchen to stage 2 (i.e. remodel)...sorry for the mixup :beer:. somewhere down the line though i will make the choice of getting a real sports car or modding the [email protected] out of my "sporty" car, in which case this upgrade is on the list...in for more updates :thumbup:


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

how much for R32 AWD swap?


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

they quoted me 25k for the awd


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

might as well get an sti or an evo that has twice or triple the horsepower a gti will eve have.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

Only if I had the mechanical/technical skills along with the luck of finding a wrecked r32 with parts needed! How hard could it be ...


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

sabba said:


> Only if I had the mechanical/technical skills along with the luck of finding a wrecked r32 with parts needed! How hard could it be ...


So lets get this back on topic LOL


Arin I presume NO progress on a Affordable Production Stage 4 upgrade ? Bob.G


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

I have another build going on soon so I'll let you know.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> I have another build going on soon so I'll let you know.


Thx LMK

I know its tricky to get good power increase in the area under the curve without losing power down low , while keeping EGT in check and still retain OEM type drivablity and keep it reliable  Bob.G


----------



## YoungMedic (Mar 22, 2006)

lol


----------

